# Cheap developing for expired film



## smokinyoda (May 17, 2014)

Hello everyone. New guy here with a question, and was recommended by a friend that I post it here.
My wife just uncovered a mixed box of forgotten expired film in the closet that we would like to try and get developed. Seems the price has jumped to $10 a roll in our area which will be quit expensive, especially if it doesn't turn out since its expired. Does anyone know of any cheaper alternatives, maybe online? Prints, CD, or online images would be fine, whatever is cheapest.

The box contains:

10- rolls Advantix 25 exp
9- rolls Kodak MAX 35mm 24 exp
7 -  disposable cameras 27 exp 

Thanks in advance for any assistance you can offer.


----------



## webestang64 (May 17, 2014)

$10 a roll for dev/cd is the norm. Here at my lab in St. Louis we charge $9.95 dev/cd, if film is blank or un-scannable, the development is no charge.


----------



## cgw (May 17, 2014)

Sorry but is this exposed or unexposed film?


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 18, 2014)

It probably would depend on how long ago the film expired and how it was stored (a hot attic would be not have been good!). If the film wasn't too long expired it might turn out fine, if it was older it could be more likely the results wouldn't be as good.  

I think the film for the Advantix only fit those cameras (or other brands that made the same type of point and shoots). I'm not sure but I'm thinking that film was 35mm but the canister shape was different from standard 35mm film. I'd think a lab could open the canister and be able to develop it but you might need to check. 

I'd maybe try one roll of each kind and one of the disposables and see what you get, then decide if it's worth getting it all developed. If you had it scanned it would be possible to try to adjust the digital copies if there are pictures that you really want to keep. There are places that do restoration but that might only be practical cost-wise for certain photos that are important to your family.


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 18, 2014)

Walgreens by me (as much as I'd hate to) still does Advantix. Kodak Advantix cameras used it, as well as some Fujis and a coiuple other brands. I know there was at least one Canon and one Nikon SLR system for them that used I think proprietary lenses, but the Canon system may have used EF mount. Not 100%.


----------



## smokinyoda (May 20, 2014)

So far the best I could find was through Dwayne's Photo. They quoted me $198.48 to develop and scan to CD, and includes shipping. Guess im old fashioned, last I dropped off film to be developed it was around $3 and you got it back 2-3 days later.


----------



## Warhorse (May 20, 2014)

webestang64 said:


> $10 a roll for dev/cd is the norm. Here at my lab in St. Louis we charge $9.95 dev/cd, if film is blank or un-scannable, the development is no charge.


About the same price here in northern MI at Walgreens.


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 20, 2014)

smokinyoda said:


> So far the best I could find was through Dwayne's Photo. They quoted me $198.48 to develop and scan to CD, and includes shipping. Guess im old fashioned, last I dropped off film to be developed it was around $3 and you got it back 2-3 days later.



WHAT


:shock:



WHAT????????????


----------



## cgw (May 20, 2014)

smokinyoda said:


> So far the best I could find was through Dwayne's Photo. They quoted me $198.48 to develop and scan to CD, and includes shipping. Guess im old fashioned, last I dropped off film to be developed it was around $3 and you got it back 2-3 days later.



Welcome to the new reality. You might ask over at APUG where someone might hook you up with something cheaper and possibly local.

Sadly, prices reflect demand for film service.


----------



## webestang64 (May 20, 2014)

smokinyoda said:


> Hello everyone. New guy here with a question, and was recommended by a friend that I post it here.
> My wife just uncovered a mixed box of forgotten expired film in the closet that we would like to try and get developed. Seems the price has jumped to $10 a roll in our area which will be quit expensive, especially if it doesn't turn out since its expired. Does anyone know of any cheaper alternatives, maybe online? Prints, CD, or online images would be fine, whatever is cheapest.
> 
> The box contains:
> ...



Best I can do for you...............If you send all the rolls to me here in St. Louis, I can do $5.50 a roll.....or if all turn out $143+ tax/shipping.
Only other thing I can add is we use a top notch film scanner.....Noritzu 1800 series.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 20, 2014)

That's actually not a bad price per roll, and Dwayne's is reputable. I can't remember film developing ever being $3 a roll, that would have been quite some time ago I'd guess! 

I got to thinking that the Advantix was _not_ 35mm, but was an odd smaller size. Looked it up and yes it was; I never knew this but read it took different machines to develop it. You might want to make sure Dwayne's knows that, although once they get the film they'd let you know if they can't develop it.


----------



## webestang64 (May 20, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> That's actually not a bad price per roll, and Dwayne's is reputable. I can't remember film developing ever being $3 a roll, that would have been quite some time ago I'd guess!
> 
> I got to thinking that the Advantix was _not_ 35mm, but was an odd smaller size. Looked it up and yes it was; I never knew this but read it took different machines to develop it. You might want to make sure Dwayne's knows that, although once they get the film they'd let you know if they can't develop it.



I know all about Advantix, dealt with it since it's introduction. Small negs, fake panoramic photos (just the top and bottom cut off...!). We as lab techs have to have 4 pieces of equipment to just load and unload the film into the little cans for which it stays wound up. And of course it requires a special mask for printing/scanning.


----------



## smokinyoda (May 22, 2014)

Thank you very much for your offer! I will talk to my wife and then be in touch. Whats best way to contact you?



webestang64 said:


> smokinyoda said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone. New guy here with a question, and was recommended by a friend that I post it here.
> ...


----------



## webestang64 (May 22, 2014)

smokinyoda said:


> Thank you very much for your offer! I will talk to my wife and then be in touch. Whats best way to contact you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can call my work number........314-227-4865 -Scott.


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 22, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> That's actually not a bad price per roll, and Dwayne's is reputable. I can't remember film developing ever being $3 a roll, that would have been quite some time ago I'd guess!
> 
> I got to thinking that the Advantix was _not_ 35mm, but was an odd smaller size. Looked it up and yes it was; I never knew this but read it took different machines to develop it. You might want to make sure Dwayne's knows that, although once they get the film they'd let you know if they can't develop it.



My lab is RAISING prices TO $2.50 a roll! FROM $1.15 a roll.... $200 FOR ONE ROLL IS INSANE to me at least. Good god, you could send your film to meand I could have them develop it and I could scan it for less than $5-postage and developing. That's it.


----------



## limr (May 22, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> > That's actually not a bad price per roll, and Dwayne's is reputable. I can't remember film developing ever being $3 a roll, that would have been quite some time ago I'd guess!
> ...



If it were one roll, I would totally share your apoplexy. However, the OP has 26 rolls that need developing. I forgot that for a second too when I first saw the $198 quote from Dwayne's


----------



## Mike_E (May 22, 2014)

[h=2]Cheap developing for expired film?[/h]
Get Derrel to do it.









Of course you might have to wait just a little.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 22, 2014)

What do you do Minicoop? Get in your DeLorean and travel back to 1962?? 

I just ran across some (not all _that _old) photos from 2000 and the envelope showed about $10.50 for a roll of 24 exp. color.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (May 23, 2014)

You share the gift of extreme procrastination with my Mom. She made me a chess set for my 16th birthday in 1975. To this day it awaits finishing.


----------

